# Centra Wheels History Help



## ProStreetDriver (Nov 28, 2010)

I just picked up a 1984 BMW 733i and the car is all original. After some intense searching, I couldn't find what type of rims they were (no key to unlock the rims center caps, I'm still looking for it). So I found the style number on the side of the rims, reference to a similar number BBS had. Ended up emailing BBS and getting a reply saying that they are made by Centra which has been out of business for some time. Found a couple pics of the rims and yep, they're definitely made by Centra. The only thing I've been really able to find on the company is they made a load of different rims for other European cars and that's it. I can't find any info on the company. If anyone could provide me with any info on the rim manufacturer, it would be greatly appreciate. So far this car has been a total mystery, and I'm having a really hard time finding info about it in general.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

ProStreetDriver said:


> I just picked up a 1984 BMW 733i and the car is all original. After some intense searching, I couldn't find what type of rims they were (no key to unlock the rims center caps, I'm still looking for it). So I found the style number on the side of the rims, reference to a similar number BBS had. Ended up emailing BBS and getting a reply saying that they are made by Centra which has been out of business for some time. Found a couple pics of the rims and yep, they're definitely made by Centra. The only thing I've been really able to find on the company is they made a load of different rims for other European cars and that's it. I can't find any info on the company. If anyone could provide me with any info on the rim manufacturer, it would be greatly appreciate. So far this car has been a total mystery, and I'm having a really hard time finding info about it in general.


I'm sure it will be no trouble at all to help you without any pictures, or style numbers to go from.  or I'm sure no one will trouble to help, since you didn't post any pictures or style numbers to go from. one of them.


----------



## ProStreetDriver (Nov 28, 2010)

Rim style code: KBA 40529

More pics... http://s237.photobucket.com/albums/ff234/pro_street427/1984 BMW 733i/


----------



## girliegirlvdubinit (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Your wheel is a Centra 7 wheel, VW used it on the 1983 bi-motor Scirocco.
If the wheel had a domed face it would be a Centra 6 wheel.










Centra 6 wheel below.


----------

